# $&*^%$ First on the List



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For the first time in my life, I am first on a list. The EPA list of the certified firms in my area. I do not really know what, it does not seem to be by date. At first, I thought it was be e-mail, but that is not it either. Maybe the search for somehow links to your IP and everyone is first when they search if they are in the list (doubt it and hope not).

With a last name starting with V, THIS is the list I get to be first on????


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> For the first time in my life, I am first on a list. The EPA list of the certified firms in my area. I do not really know what, it does not seem to be by date. At first, I thought it was be e-mail, but that is not it either. Maybe the search for somehow links to your IP and everyone is first when they search if they are in the list (doubt it and hope not).
> 
> With a last name starting with V, THIS is the list I get to be first on????


This is a good thing. Expect your phone to ring.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When people are searching for certified firms to do their lead projects, you will show up first. Thats a good thing, right? :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If I am understanding it correctly, then it sounds like a good thing.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not sure I want my phone to ring from that kind of lead (HaHa, leed or led, no pun intended)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Duh, I figured it out. I entered the zip of the suburb of Grand Rapids I live in, so I am probably one of only a few there that are certified and the list is arranged geographically. If I ran search for Grand Rapids, I would probably not be at the top of the list (site is down again, so I cannot check my theory but I bet that is correct).


----------

